# Becoming an Opera Singer?



## Maddiegirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Hiya,
I'm new to this site so 'Hello Everyone'

I'm 21 (so not sure if i'm to old) I love Classical and Opera but have no Music Training, there are various reasons as to why i never took this up sooner one being that i'm a carer for my mum which didn't give me the oppotunity of time to practise or money to have lessons.

So first could anyone tell me what i'd be learning in Opera, and what route i'd generally take. I live in the UK but know very little about this Industry and the Schools to train at right now. I just wanted to know what was involved. I'm assuming it's a lot and a very long road and i guess a lot depends on talent.
Any advice and information would be great.
I just want to know it's for me before i do anything.
Thank You


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

While no musical training would be a hindrance, there are several famous opera singers who reportedly could barely read music (Pavarotti being the most notable, if memory serves). I think the usual route involves going to a university with a good music program and majoring in vocal performance, and afterwards finding a good teacher and/or entering a conservatory and/or getting your masters. And tons and tons of work.

And while, as you said, a lot depends on talent, I always come back to this video: 




It's always astonishing to me that a young girl with a pleasant but unremarkable voice could, with hard work, turn into arguably the greatest dramatic coloratura of her generation.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

At 21 you're probably right there at the limit where a little more and you'll be too old. There are cases of successful singers that started their careers at an older age but they are rare. So if you're really serious about it, you should better get going very soon. Probably the first step would be to go see a voice teacher, sing for the teacher, and ask for a professional opinion regarding your natural talent or lack thereof, to see if you got what it takes. In case you do, then like rgz said, you should try to enroll in music school with a voice major.


----------



## Maddiegirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Firstly thanks to both of you for answering my question.

Getting a Music Teacher was obvious, maybe i didn't making my question clear enough, i wanted to know what sunbjects i've have to study.
Do i do an apprenticeship with an Opera Company in the UK?
Do i do a degree at University?
Or should i go for training at a Music Academy.

I was asking for like the stages of training to see if it would work for me?
Thanks


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Maddiegirl said:


> Firstly thanks to both of you for answering my question.
> 
> Getting a Music Teacher was obvious, maybe i didn't making my question clear enough, i wanted to know what sunbjects i've have to study.
> Do i do an apprenticeship with an Opera Company in the UK?
> ...


 I don't know about the UK. In the United States often the first step is university or an independent conservatory. Later people who are graduating from music programs with voice majors may train in programs for young singers such as those of the Chicago Lyric Opera or the Metropolitan Opera. Most likely UK residents will be better equipped to answer these questions regarding the local situation.


----------



## Maddiegirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Okay, thank you, i'll wait and see what i get back, though it's not an easy Subject i've had quite a hard time finding information about it.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Maddiegirl said:


> Okay, thank you, i'll wait and see what i get back, though it's not an easy Subject i've had quite a hard time finding information about it.


I can relate Maddie I feel like I'm in the same boat. I'm in my first year at a junior college and am trying to do well enough to get into a bigger one, and hopefully at that school I'll get the classes I need. When I started thinking of singing as a career and tried to research it I came up with nill. Info. about it is pretty illusive.


----------



## Maddiegirl (Sep 21, 2011)

i know, i can't understand why though, everybody seems to tell you something different as well, i've joined several different sites and asked this question and still haven't gotten the response i wanted.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Maddiegirl said:


> i know, i can't understand why though, everybody seems to tell you something different as well, i've joined several different sites and asked this question and still haven't gotten the response i wanted.


Something that helped me to relax and gain a little perspective were some videos on youtube from Joyce Didonato herself her channel is called the yankee diva. She gives some very nice advice on the subject, I'd really recommend checking it out.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Here in the states Vocal Majors will typically take private lessons, a vocal seminar, music theory, music history, history of opera, and Italian one year, German another, and French yet another.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

CountessAdele said:


> Something that helped me to relax and gain a little perspective were some videos on youtube from Joyce Didonato herself her channel is called the yankee diva. She gives some very nice advice on the subject, I'd really recommend checking it out.


Reading opera singers' blogs is a good way of finding out what is involved in being an opera singer. Check out Andrew Richards and Jenny Rivera as well as Joyce Didonato.

There's the singing, which in itself takes years to learn to do properly, to learn the techniques, the breathing, diction, tone, phrasing, interpretation and so on. Obviously you need a good musical knowledge, or else to have such a wonderful sense of pitch and rhythm that you can learn by ear. I'm not even sure if you could get away with doing a Pavarotti these days: there is a lot of competition from disciplined, ambitious, talented singers, so you'd have to have an exceptional voice to compensate for gaps in your musical education. You also have to learn the languages you are going to sing in (how's your Italian, French, German, Russian, Czech?), and how to move on stage, act and so on.

You also need to think about how mentally ready you are for a long hard slog, going to auditions, facing rejections, and if you do get a job, travelling and living alone in strange cities and countries.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Reading opera singers' blogs is a good way of finding out what is involved in being an opera singer. Check out Andrew Richards and Jenny Rivera as well as Joyce Didonato.
> 
> There's the singing, which in itself takes years to learn to do properly, to learn the techniques, the breathing, diction, tone, phrasing, interpretation and so on. Obviously you need a good musical knowledge, or else to have such a wonderful sense of pitch and rhythm that you can learn by ear. I'm not even sure if you could get away with doing a Pavarotti these days: there is a lot of competition from disciplined, ambitious, talented singers, so you'd have to have an exceptional voice to compensate for gaps in your musical education. You also have to learn the languages you are going to sing in (how's your Italian, French, German, Russian, Czech?), and how to move on stage, act and so on.
> 
> You also need to think about how mentally ready you are for a long hard slog, going to auditions, facing rejections, and if you do get a job, travelling and living alone in strange cities and countries.


LOL, Nat, you make it sound like only masochistic freaks get a career in opera.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> LOL, Nat, you make it sound like only masochistic freaks get a career in opera.


I know my post is a bit of a downer, but I reckon you need to know that it's not all bouquets and curtain calls.


----------



## Maddiegirl (Sep 21, 2011)

no, that was what i wanted, the honest reality of the career, i don't want people telling me how great it is i want honesty otherwise i wouldn't have asked. I know it will be hard work, but that's the point, i like challenges and if you find a job you love you never work a day in your life.
So thanks for the help everyone and i'll check out those blogs you recommended.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Interview with one of my favourite young singers

He kept getting rejected but he stuck with it. He's a great guy & I admire him for not giving up. He's just completed his time with the Young Artists Programme & is off into the big wide (opera) world now.

I know it will be hard work but every artist is entitled to a 'lucky break' & I wish you loads of luck Maddiegirl & who knows we might be chatting online to a future global superstar.


----------



## Maddiegirl (Sep 21, 2011)

lo, thanks sospiro, support is always welcome!
I highly doubt i'll be a gobal superstar, being able to do it as as career would be enough for me.
I'd like to join a company that tour, that would be great!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Maddiegirl said:


> I highly doubt I'll be a global superstar, being able to do it as as career would be enough for me.
> I'd like to join a company that tour, that would be great!


I hope you fulfil your ambition & please do let us know how you get on.

And do stick around here, we're all opera fanatics but few of us can sing even a note so it would be fascinating to learn the process of becoming a singer from the inside and *as it happens*.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

If that is what you sincerely wish to do, then go for it. Gaining satisfaction in what you do should be of paramount importance. Even if you do not reach the peak of stardom, and you seem to have reasonable expectations, Then you can be happy with your opportunities and have a happy and fulfilling life. One of my favorite movie lines is from the Japanese officer in Bridge On The River Kwai. "Be Happy In Your Work."


----------



## Maddiegirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks and i will keep in touch and let you know how everything is going, lol, i'll share my pain and glory.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The good news is that you are not too old. Many singers make their professional debuts in their 30s, and the "peak" career years are in the 40's and 50's. 

The bad news is other singers could have a decade or more of a head start on you. Practice 10 hours a day for 10 years, you'll be fine.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Who would want to be an opera singer?

Sounds daunting.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Who would want to be an opera singer?
> 
> Sounds daunting.


It does--until you consider the alternatives.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Who would want to be an opera singer?
> 
> Sounds daunting.


Yes when you only look at the challenges it is daunting, but then you see a performance where a singer just finished a breathtaking aria and the audience gives them a standing ovation and the clapping just goes on and on. And you know that singer is trying hard to stay in character and not smile or get teary. And then theres the satisfaction of knowing your craft, and after years of study and discipline, getting to show off your talent and skills and taking such pride in what you're able to do!

...Ahem, at least thats what I imagine it'd be like.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

CountessAdele said:


> Yes when you only look at the challenges it is daunting, but then you see a performance where a singer just finished a breathtaking aria and the audience gives them a standing ovation and the clapping just goes on and on. And you know that singer is trying hard to stay in character and not smile or get teary. And then there's the satisfaction of knowing your craft, and after years of study and discipline, getting to show off your talent and skills and taking such pride in what you're able to do!
> 
> ...Ahem, at least that's what I imagine it'd be like.


Hell, yeah!!!!

That description has just given be goosebumps!!


----------



## Maddiegirl (Sep 21, 2011)

Great discription!

I guess for someone it doesn't sound appealing to it is daunting, who would want to be a lawyer? Who would want to be a dr? Or a nurse? Horrible hard jobs that takes much study so it's just a personal thing i think.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

There's a young English bass called David Soar who I like & whose career is just starting to take off.

He's currently singing Leporello in the Welsh National Opera's Don Giovanni & is getting some great reviews. He makes his debut at the Met in the 2012/13 season. I know how hard he's worked to get to this stage & it's an incredibly exciting time for him & I'm so happy for him.

Daily Telegraph review

_" ... In the title role, David Kempster sang crisply and cleanly, even if his dashing Leporello, David Soar, seemed the one with more irresistible charm and sex appeal - I usually find the "Catalogue" song a terrible bore, but Soar brought it slyly to life"_

Opera Britannia review

_" ... David Soar's Leporello quite deservedly got the biggest cheers at the curtain call of this (second) performance I attended on 23rd September. He was truly excellent, displaying a gorgeous velvety tone, intelligent musicality, clear enunciation of the text and he is a fine but subtle comedy actor to boot. He also has bags of stage presence and I'm sure I wasn't the only one thinking that he and Kempster should have switched roles. Soar first came to my attention as an impressive Nightwatchman in the WNO Meistersinger last summer and this very talented young singer is definitely one to watch for the future"_

I bet young aspiring singers dream of getting reviews like these.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> _" ... In the title role, David Kempster sang crisply and cleanly, even if his dashing Leporello, David Soar, seemed the one with more irresistible charm and sex appeal - *I usually find the "Catalogue" song a terrible bore, *but Soar brought it slyly to life"_


The Catalogue Song, boring! These critics don't deserve their jobs. I know that aria by heart, and can sing it, flat, all the way through!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> The Catalogue Song, boring! These critics don't deserve their jobs. I know that aria by heart, and can sing it, *flat*, all the way through!


Try a little more breath support to get on pitch.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

amfortas said:


> Try a little more breath support to get on pitch.


Seriously, I have been recently, and it is making a difference!


----------



## Morgana (Mar 2, 2011)

I think one of the first things that you would want to think about is what kind of career in opera are you striving for? An international career: Convent Garden, Metropolitan Opera, La Scala, etc? Or smaller houses on a more local or regional basis? A career in opera is extremely rigorous and competitive--at any level really--but even more so if you're considering the big houses. You definitely want to have a solid technique, facility in languages, and some acting/movement classes as well. You could also get training as a classical singer and sing oratorio along with local and regional operas (or even operettas.) 

In the USA, many career-minded opera singers work temp jobs while they are auditioning and honing their craft. 

I wish you a lot of luck!!

- M


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

It seems that most singers start in the small houses or opera companies and then if the Gods smile move on to a major career.


----------

